# Can neoprene toe boxes stretch with molding?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, they will work. Heat up yer liners, put the toe box over yer tootises, put on yer very thin liner. When liner is heated, put it in the boots and then put yer boots on, stand in an athletic stance for 10 min to let the liners cool. Done. It does not take much neoprene to make space.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Neoprene won't heat mould, but the heating might make space for your heel to go further back which will give space for toes.

But I have also had pain with correct Mondo TM-2s. Either they run short, or the heel padding is too aggressive which pushes foot forward


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

iloveass said:


> I have a correctly sized Tm-Two in size 9 per Wired: 26.7cm length, 9.9cm width.
> 
> I already got them heat fitted and its molded nicely to the rest of my foot. However, I want more toe space. Everything else is fine, but my toes feel cramped. I have a pair of Adidas Sambas in size 9 and the toe box is perfect. Toes with firm pressure, but the Tm-Twos are just way too cramped for my liking. I honestly think remolding with caps will help, but I'm not sure since the liner material on the toe box is neoprene. Any thoughts? @wired?


Sand down your footbed with a belt sander is a good option, failing that you can cut off the front of your footbed entirely or make your own from thinner foam. 
Unfortunately neoprene does not stay compressed that easily so heat molding will not work.


----------



## iloveass (Jan 2, 2019)

bazman said:


> Neoprene won't heat mould, but the heating might make space for your heel to go further back which will give space for toes.
> 
> But I have also had pain with correct Mondo TM-2s. Either they run short, or the heel padding is too aggressive which pushes foot forward


Bruh you just described my experience with the boots ??


----------



## iloveass (Jan 2, 2019)

bazman said:


> Neoprene won't heat mould, but the heating might make space for your heel to go further back which will give space for toes.
> 
> But I have also had pain with correct Mondo TM-2s. Either they run short, or the heel padding is too aggressive which pushes foot forward


I know for sure that it’s one or the other because in a Samba size 9 it’s perfectly snug, but my toes aren’t being squished to death.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol...ehmm, the neoprene toebox is only used in the heat moulding process. The toebox is to make some extra room during the heat process. It does not stay in the boot or on yer foot.


----------



## iloveass (Jan 2, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Lol...ehmm, the neoprene toebox is only used in the heat moulding process. The toebox is to make some extra room during the heat process. It does not stay in the boot or on yer foot.


To clarify, I think we mean the actual toe box of the liner itself. It isn’t made of the same foam as the rest of the liner in a sense where it seems like it’s stretchy/spandex.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

iloveass said:


> To clarify, I think we mean the actual toe box of the liner itself. It isn’t made of the same foam as the rest of the liner in a sense where it seems like it’s stretchy/spandex.


ewwww, well if it is a certain toe, just make a hole or if its the width them maybe cut an X, or just shave/or sand some of the outside of the neoprene...a little sanding goes a long way...start with just 1/16th of an inch.

Or take your shell to a bootfitter and have them blow it out a tad.


----------



## iloveass (Jan 2, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> iloveass said:
> 
> 
> > To clarify, I think we mean the actual toe box of the liner itself. It isn’t made of the same foam as the rest of the liner in a sense where it seems like it’s stretchy/spandex.
> ...


Ahhh. Is that similar to what BAs videos?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I think you mean toe caps? To blowout a pair of boots I heated the liner then rode a whole day with thick as socks and a toe cap. I was In pain all day but it worked


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## evocrew (Oct 29, 2020)

I've had a lot of success heat molding boots with neoprene in the toe box, specifically the tm-two, using toe caps. While the toe material may not mold/compress quite as much, it still can change a bit, & keep in mind a majority of the rest of the boot is composed of heat moldable material so your foot can settle a bit further back in the heel pocket when using the toe caps.


----------

